# Ceaky knee



## dk8594 (Mar 15, 2020)

Had terrible pip about 3 weeks ago, which basically crippled me and f-ed up my gait for 2 weeks.  It's gone, but limping around on it wasn't good for my knee and it's creaky and hurts when going down starts.  Any advice/ thoughts?

(Already on a low dose of deca with my TRT)


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 15, 2020)

Closest I can come to advice is to ask if you were able to identify the cause of the pip?  Low Deca + trt Test doesn't sound like a likely suspect.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 15, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> Closest I can come to advice is to ask if you were able to identify the cause of the pip?  Low Deca + trt Test doesn't sound like a likely suspect.



Long story and don’t want this to turn into an injection site thread, but tried VG for the first time and it was a nightmare.

It didn’t have anything to do with the injection per say, but had to do with walking like a drunk pirate with a peg leg for the week after due to it.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 15, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Long story and don’t want this to turn into an injection site thread, but tried VG for the first time and it was a nightmare.
> 
> It didn’t have anything to do with the injection per say, but had to do with walking like a drunk pirate with a peg leg for the week after due to it.



May have missed the sweet spot and got too close to the joint, been there before myself.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 15, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Had terrible pip about 3 weeks ago, which basically crippled me and f-ed up my gait for 2 weeks.  It's gone, but limping around on it wasn't good for my knee and it's creaky and hurts when going down starts.  Any advice/ thoughts?
> 
> (Already on a low dose of deca with my TRT)



IT Band might have gotten real tight from the inject.

IT Band tightness effects the hip and or knee.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 15, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> IT Band might have gotten real tight from the inject.
> 
> IT Band tightness effects the hip and or knee.



Yeah, been rolling it in a foam roller ( hurts like a b!tch). Knew I was in trouble with the injection when the muscle kept cramping.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 15, 2020)

Absorbine liniment is my go to. That and ibuprofen.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 15, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Absorbine liniment is my go to. That and ibuprofen.



Think I remember you talking about this within the last week or so? . . . you got yours from a site aimed at horse racing needs?


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 15, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Absorbine liniment is my go to. That and ibuprofen.



Thanks for reminding me about the horse stuff, been awhile but yes!


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 16, 2020)

Man DK ... I'm sorry to hear about your PIP ... I guess you super lean dudes have no vgs ... I'm fairly certain I could inject my forehead and still be ok ... I have injected my vgs hundreds of time in the past 8 years and never had a single issue ... feel better soon you old pirate ... lol


----------



## tinymk (Mar 16, 2020)

Here’s to feeling better brother.  Never had that happen


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Man DK ... I'm sorry to hear about your PIP ... I guess you super lean dudes have no vgs ... I'm fairly certain I could inject my forehead and still be ok ... I have injected my vgs hundreds of time in the past 8 years and never had a single issue ... feel better soon you old pirate ... lol



It's tricky to learn you have to hit the right spot, he didn't and got too close to the joint.

You hit it right virgin or not it's painless but miss it can suck!


----------



## Jin (Mar 16, 2020)

I recommend you warm up
with a set of the Stanky Leg to 
avoid the Ceaky Knee. 




Hope you feel better soon. That linement stuff is awesome.


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 8, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> IT Band might have gotten real tight from the inject.
> 
> IT Band tightness effects the hip and or knee.



exactly what i was thinking 
I’ve had a bad quad pin before in pain instantly shot down to a bit below my knee and lasted for a few days.


----------

